# Sharp cutting tools at last!



## Bob42

Nice to hear your happy with it. I would also like to get one but can't part with the money yet.

I'm starting to redo my shop this winter so it's all going into that for now.


----------



## lew

Great Review!

I have been using the Tormek system for many years. I agree that it was expensive and I also agree that it was worth every penny.


----------



## jsheaney

That's awesome that you can cut yourself so easily. Definitely sounds like you're on the right track. Those sharp chisels will cut like a scalpel. They will cut you quickly and cleanly, but the wound should also heal quickly and cleanly. Keep a box of band aids around. Here's a tip; a deep chisel cut in the finger will bleeeeed. Keep a rubber band with your bandages. Wrap it around your finger to stop the bleeding long enough to get the bandage on.


----------



## rikkor

Sharp tools are a joy to use, aren't they?


----------



## rob2

I've had a Tormek for two years and hollow grinding chisels makes them so easy to sharpen and the leather polishing strop is also excellent. It works for me. I also use 3M micro surfacing abrasive in 40 & 15 micron and water stones to polish to about 12k. Sharp is worth it period!! It makes planes chisels and knives work so much better. You got a Deal!! Good Review.


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Greg

You did well. There is no difference, outside of colour, between the 2006 and the T7. The T7 simply provdes a new blade holder (I prefer the old one anyway) and few accessories (as you noted). Otherwise identical machines.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## grovemadman

I use a combination of stones and plate glass. I sharpen my tools by hand mostly and they are sharp enough to shave the hair off of my arm! The Tormek is nice, but if I ever get a machine sharpener I will probably get the Sorby…
Learning how to sharpen by hand is a nice skill just in case I need to touch up a tool, In less than a minute I am back to work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------

